# Cheap Rotary Table Dividing Plates



## jocat54 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a cheap 3" Chinese  rotary table and thought I would play around with making dividing plates for it. The ratio is 36 to 1 so playing with the numbers a little a made a 3 1/2 " plate with 28 and 15 holes and mounted it on the RT and made a spring loaded pin mounted to a handle. That seems to work okay. Then made some sector arms from black acrylic. Mounted it in the mill vise and did a test to see if it really works. Just cut a hexagon using the holes in the plate and it was good
This was just a proto type and may actually make a better one now that I know it will work.


----------



## coffmajt (Nov 14, 2017)

jocat54 said:


> I have a cheap 3" Chinese  rotary table and thought I would play around with making dividing plates for it. The ratio is 36 to 1 so playing with the numbers a little a made a 3 1/2 " plate with 28 and 15 holes and mounted it on the RT and made a spring loaded pin mounted to a handle. That seems to work okay. Then made some sector arms from black acrylic. Mounted it in the mill vise and did a test to see if it really works. Just cut a hexagon using the holes in the plate and it was good
> This was just a proto type and may actually make a better one now that I know it will work.
> 
> View attachment 246867
> View attachment 246868


John, I also have a 3616 to which I have added DRO pro magnetic scales and digital display on x. y, and z axis.  I needed to make some metric change gears for my south bend but did not have the needed number plates for my rotary table so I made some new ones on the mill using my dro built in programs for bolt circles,  worked great and the gears came out perfectly.  I would be interested to know what changes/mods you have done to your 3616  == Jack Coffman


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jack, I really haven't done much to the mill other than DRO (glass) also on x,y,z[Thanks to you for the pictures of your install) I really like the bolt circle function of the DRO--very easy to use.
I use the 3616 much more than my lathe and have been happy with it.


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jack, I did add another (better?) quill stop and added a igaging dro for it.  Just a piece of 5/8" aluminum clamped on the bottom with a 3/8 all thread rod and a positive stop for the quick adjust nut.
Also a round led light mounted under the aluminum piece.


----------

